# configurer le clic droit et gauche pour souris imac



## rubenfamili (10 Juin 2009)

bonjours a tous
je suis depuis 1 heure possesseur de mon 1 er imac 
je viens de quitter la pc attitude pour un monde apple.
bien que je soit super content de mon acquisition je m'y perds un peu.
pouvez vous m'aider a configurer m souris pour retrouver le clic droit et le gauche .
par avance merci


----------



## basalmus (10 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à toi.
Bon, comme tu es tout nouveau et que tu as l'air sympa, je vais t'aider.
Je pense que tu aurais pu trouver tout seul, en consultant l'aide du Finder, par exemple. (dernier menu en haut à droite dans la barre des menus).
Il faut aller dans Préférences Système du menu Pomme et tu sélectionne préférences clavier souris. Après tu vas y arriver.
Bienvenu et beaucoup de plaisir avec ton mac.


----------

